# San Benedetto in Guarano, Cosenza, Calabria



## ddgg (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello! I am an American who's family immigrated from the Calabrian area of San Benedetto in Guarano (Cosenza region, near San Pietro in Guarano) many years ago (family surname Covelli). It is my understanding that we still have family there and I would like to visit the area in the next year or so. I was wondering if anyone is familiar with the area. If so, is it still a small village or has it grown into a larger city? Any insight would be most appreciated. Thank you in advance for your assistance!


----------

